# Hobby Lobby Gildan Shirts



## Yardley (Nov 30, 2019)

Are the Gildan shirts sold at Hobby Lobby considered low quality?


----------



## Whippet (Oct 29, 2019)

They're ok. Just ok. I've had customers bring them to me to decorate thinking they'd get a discount for not paying for the shirt. Wrong! But, in a pinch or for a one-off, a trip to Hobby Lobby for a Gildan shirt could be worth it. But if you have an account with a vendor they're a lot cheaper and you'll have plenty of access to better quality apparel.


----------



## Yardley (Nov 30, 2019)

Whippet said:


> They're ok. Just ok. I've had customers bring them to me to decorate thinking they'd get a discount for not paying for the shirt. Wrong! But, in a pinch or for a one-off, a trip to Hobby Lobby for a Gildan shirt could be worth it. But if you have an account with a vendor they're a lot cheaper and you'll have plenty of access to better quality apparel.


How much cheaper are they with a vendor? They're something like $2.80 at HL.


----------



## Whippet (Oct 29, 2019)

They usually run less than that. But it would depend on how many you're purchasing at a time. They have tier pricing. If you buy just one, if the vendor lets you, and pay the shipping, well that's not worth it. If you're buying 20 or a case of shirts, totally worth it. It really depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## Yardley (Nov 30, 2019)

Got it, thanks! To be honest I kind of like the rougher/stiffer feel of those Gildan shirts at HL. Maybe I can find a higher quality shirt that still has this kind of feel.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

I would avoid buying from Hobby Lobby because I would be concerned that they MAY have been treated with some type of fire retardant that will also affect your prints.


----------



## Yardley (Nov 30, 2019)

DrivingZiggy said:


> I would avoid buying from Hobby Lobby because I would be concerned that they MAY have been treated with some type of fire retardant that will also affect your prints.


Interesting, is that because of the retail setting?


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Yardley said:


> Interesting, is that because of the retail setting?


Yes. I've heard this about WalMart textiles for sure. But I'm sure other companies have the same concerns/insurance.


----------



## Yardley (Nov 30, 2019)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Yardley said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, is that because of the retail setting?
> ...


That’s good to know. I’ve made some nice prints with their shirts so far but I have nothing to compare them to.


----------



## Yardley (Nov 30, 2019)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Yardley said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, is that because of the retail setting?
> ...


That’s good to know. I’ve made some nice prints with their shirts so far but I have nothing to compare them to.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

We've used them in a pinch, with no issues


----------



## javajoe (Jun 23, 2010)

Same here... Have used a few in a pinch. 



The Gildan Long and Short Sleeve as well as the Raglan 3/4 Sleeve shirts and cheapo 6 panel hats. No problems with any of them using Plastisol, HTV, or Digital Transfers.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Of course my "information" could be wrong. However, I did indeed learn about it here in this forum.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

All Gildan shirts are low quality, lol. They are probably the 5000. We use those sometimes when our customer is price sensitive but they are the lighter weight shirt. The 2000 is the 6.1 oz which we normally use if we use Gildan.


----------



## javajoe (Jun 23, 2010)

No.. I have one in my hand.


It's the Heavy, Ultra Cotton (6 oz?) I'm believe that's the 2000 series.


----------

